

A 17 Year Old Entrepreneur's iPhone App Grosses $15k in 9 Days AMA via Reddit - 147
http://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/1b2jpp/im_a_17_year_old_entrepreneur_whose_iphone_app/

======
EwanToo
What's interesting is that he bought an existing app, spammed it to death
using paid posts from various Instagram and Twitter accounts. Voila!

